# What IxxP am I?



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

As I stated before, I have a little of both Se and Fe when stressed, but orients towards Se.

The desire for quiet time to think, contemplate,and muse is definite.

One reason I may be a Te user after all is that when I actually care about leading, I lead from as a secretive place as I can, giving orders directly to the figurehead.

I definitely value earning respect and only do things I don't want to do out of fear. When I am misjudged, accused of something i did not do, I will probably stir up a an argument, unless it's pointless, or the consequences of starting a fight outweigh the benefit. I also often do not back down when arguing values and morality, but I am much less stubborn when it comes to something more objective.

I come across in school, if I am not displaying my 7 goofy side in public, as callous, indifferent, and silent. However, I like to get on a person's good side first and foremost, and this is probably not a Fi action.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Huh, interesting. 

Am I an INTJ or INTP test 
INTJ or INTP Test - CelebrityTypes.com

How to tell apart INTP from INTJ

INTP vs INTJ: 5 Ways to Truly Tell Them Apart : Personality Hacker

Another good article on differences between INTP and INTJ 

* The INTP’s *primary function is Ti, introverted thinking. They like to apply logic and reasoning to their internal frame of mind, cultivating an inner world of ideas and structure. They may see life as a series of challenges to be overcome or understood. They like to play with ideas and theories (preferring to deal with the conceptual rather than the fact based). They approach the world through a lens of logical understanding, seeking to understand and organize ideas in their inner world. They have a strong sense of inner control, like working on independent projects, and are inwardly disciplined. When they approach choices in life, they make decisions based on their independent, internal sense of rational and logic. They may appreciate wit and intellectual humor, like playing with ideas, and may seem to approach life with a more serious outlook.

The INTP’s auxiliary function is Ne, extroverted intuition. Basically Ne is the function of envisioning possibilities. It looks to the future in order to envision all the potential situations. When discussing ideas with others, they can brainstorm and see all possibilities. Ne can creatively generate ideas from nothing. They can see past the facts and details to the inner meaning and connect these different ideas to other ones. In a conversation, they will bring up different ideas, tell (loosely) related stories, and tie in other related concepts. They will make sure, if they are in a group, that everyone understands all the different ideas and possibilities before they close on one idea. Jumping off from what the INTP has decided is logical or interesting, Ne provides potential ideas. Therefore, the INTP is more discriminating in its development of ideas, able to rule out some ideas as they already recognize them as illogical. INTP’s are also quicker to judge inwardly, creating a sense of internal rational, and then open up to other ideas.

The INTP’s tertiary function is Si, introverted sensing. Introverted sensing has to do with having a clear sense of one’s body (for instance, sensations such as hunger or health), picking up and cataloging little details and facts, and looking back to past memories and traditions for direction for the future. This means they may pull from experiences, memories, and past details. In addition, they are well attuned to their physical state of wellbeing. They are also more likely to like to work with more detailed facts that require quiet study; Si-users are probably good with working with numbers and statistics and similar details. INTP’s probably also have a rich storage of past memories and past details, and feel comfortable integrating facts or routine into their plans if need be. They may also have a minimalist style and conservative outlook when interacting with the material world.

The INTP’s inferior function is Fe, extroverted feeling. The inferior function can have unexpected influences on personality. Usually they will be uncomfortable with this function and may avoid using it as much as they can. However, especially in times of stress, we can become overly indulgent and obsessive with our inferior functions. INTP’s may seem extremely emotionally distant, have trouble expressing their feelings, and not be able to sense the right way to act/feel in a certain situation around other people. They may have an “all or nothing”; relationship with their feelings; when they are emotional they may either avoid it completely or feel them intensely and become overwhelmed. In addition, INTP’s may be subconsciously drawn to the romantic idea of finding their “place” in life emotionally.


*The INTJ’s *primary function is Ni, introverted intuition. This function looks for connections and meaning, looking to converge on a single truth. When looking towards the future, they may brainstorm various possibilities, but it is all for the purpose of understanding the one singular truth: what will actually come to be. They dislike the idea of brainstorm endless ideas: they brainstorm to get to a singular truth, and are happiest once they have found this. They seek out patterns in the world, picking up subconscious feelings and information and synthesizing them. They see the symbolism behind things and seek out deeper truth than what is present on the surface. Even when they don’t have sufficient proof to back up their claims, they may just “feel” like something is true or right.


INTJ’s have Te, extroverted thinking, as their auxiliary function. Extroverted thinking has to do with setting clear goals, working out organized ideas of what needs to be done, and enacting these plans into action. It likes the world around them to be organized. Te wants to collect facts from the outside world and sort through information and apply them in some practical manner. They can understand flaws in the world around them, and want to understand what can actually be improved on. They think about how to work details and facts into an over-arching system. They present themselves professionally around others, good at interacting with others in a logical light. They may come off as too cold or calculating with others, and may find outwardly expressing their inner warmth difficult. Te takes the vague premonitions and intangible ideas of Ni and puts them into concrete plans, experiments, organization, etc. They make sure others can understand their intuition by using facts and details to back up their claims.

INTJ’s have Fi, introverted feeling, as their tertiary function. Introverted feeling is characterized by a deep, intense, private experience of emotions; private beliefs and values, and an unwavering allegiance to these ideas. They may come across as private, closed-off emotionally (not in the fact that they are unemotional, but reluctant to share their feelings), and hard to understand. They know what they value and want for their life, and feel happiest when they can follow these. They believe morality is something personal to each and every person, and they know their own sense of right and wrong. This function refines their convictions and their implementation of them. INTJ’s will think about what in their profession gives them personal fulfillment and may be driven to help improve the world around them. Even though they may be more in touch with their feelings than other thinking types, these emotions are personal and will not necessarily help them appear less cold or more socially ingratiated to others.

INTJ’s have Se, extroverted sensing, as their inferior function. This means that in general, INTJ’s are uncomfortable interacting with the physical world. They may go through life in a dreamlike state, finding it difficult to feel that they are really existing in the here and now. They may not need to “learn by doing”, instead being perfectly capable of understanding new concepts theoretically, simply in their minds. They may have limited coordination, and generally dislike or aren’t as talented at sensory experiences like sports. When INTJ’s do employ their Se, it may be in an unhealthy way, overindulging in material sensations. You may see unhealthy INTJ’s partying, drinking, and indulging in sex irrationally (and they may have a deep down desire to fulfill this persona, although it doesn’t reflect their true personality).


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

holy shit, I got INTP in a massive landslide on that test (94% to 6%!) Usually, I get INTP, even if I think I was an INTJ at the time.

I relate more to the Ti-dom description in PersonalityHacker. However, I am not quite into mathematics (I know NTs are stereotyped as being mathy STEM lovers, but I am not). Whilst I can enjoy being proven wrong, the moment I feel like I am being personally attacked, esp severely, I lose my mind. Overall, I would lean towards being proven wrong, as long as I do not feel like I am getting verbally assaulted personally. However, I can be vulnerable at times especially when I drop the Ice cold aspect of my personality.



> Generally the biggest give-away between an INTJ and INTP (when taking into consideration that one is a J and the other is a P) is in personal grooming.
> 
> An INTP – having Harmony as their 3 Yr Old process – has an exceptionally easy time of just not giving a rat’s ass about how they appear to others. Actually, more accurately, they don’t give a rat’s ass if they’re socially acceptable. They may care how they come across, but that’s generally to send a message of not caring.
> 
> ...


I don't care about personal hygiene at all, literally. I neglect it in favor of my hobbies. I appear bored and apathetic towards whether or not I am accepted into the rest of society.

Then again, before special occassions, such as a gathering, or a party; I do take care of my hygeinic needs; preferably to get on the other person's good side; but my default goes to ditching hygeine. I often seem like I wear the same thing, often. This cements me not giving two damns about appearance.

Then again...

View attachment 461170


Early on childhood, I developed strategies primarily to avoid vulnerability. I said before, if I do get triggered, I usually lash out unless it is in public; otherwise, I rarely show any emotion.

This is seemingly contradictory. The latest test result for the INTP vs INTJ for me personally; was 94% INTP, to 6% INTJ.




Would you think that eyes and facial structure and pattern are a good way to type people?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't think it's too accurate to type someone based on eyes and facial structure. The pattern part could be interesting. But what I do know is INTJ's are known to have a"death glare" and INTP's have "an absent minded professor look" 

Do you gain knowledge so that you can apply it or simply for knowledge's sake?

When talking to people are you very direct/straightforward, decisive, focused on a particular thing, and look them straight in the eye?

Or, speak slowly, indecisively, come across as laid-back, dabble in many things with a child-like curiosity, are a bit less clear and confident in speech, and stare off into space?

Are you the organized professor or absent-minded professor?


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

I generally think of myself as learning for the sake of knowledge. However, they usually relate to my interests at large, such as when planning out a fan fiction for a particular universe. You could say both.

The latter mode of communication is more accurate. I very much do not make eye contact, and have a childish face prominent in my goofball 7 moments. But I do tend to speak blunt and to the point when talking about something more objective.

I literally have around 48 tabs open, all at once, during most of the day. I focus on multiple things at once and am a great multi-tasker, but I am indecisive, and the tab count spikes at times.

Then again, I seem to have a calm, with a somewhat dominating presence, as people seem to pick me as the leader on instinct, no matter who is in the group (Maybe because their all incompetent and look towards a "good leader"?). I find this off-putting and quite irksome.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I do not think you are an INTJ. I would say you are much closer to being an INTP. INTP's are known for having a soft childlike goofiness to them. INTP's are also uncomfortable being a leader since they use Ti over Te. INTP's are most interested in knowledge for knowledge's sake than applying their knowledge to the outside world. INTJ's have strong Te so they get very strong urges to "Apply, apply, apply." You have a calm but somewhat dominating presence. This sounds like a laid back thinker, hence INTP. INTJ's are not like that. They have a stronger, somewhat harsher presence. INTP's have a softer but still blunt presence because of their Fe.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

This might be too far fetched, but have you thought about ISTP= Ti, Se, Ni, Fe? 

ISTP- They can’t stand being fenced in or faced with high emotion. They generally are seen as the strong, silent type. If they don’t have the freedom to be alone and independent, they can become hypersensitive to relationships and can lash out in mean and sneaky ways. To get back to normal, they need physical and emotional space. It is especially important that others do not ask how they FEEL.

Did they resonate with you at all?


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Indeed, I have thought of being an S, and even considered being one at times. ISTPs and INTPs seem to be very similar since they are both Ti-doms, but I'd like more on differences, especially in spotting Se or Ne in my life.

However, I still think Ne-Si over Se-Ni, since the INTP descriptions are like my clones...

(Also, the returning to happy memories thing to cheer me up)

Although if I did have Se, I'd probably be an unhealthy user of it, as I (stated before) often either neglect or overgratify my own "S" needs and wants, diving deep into pleasure, then snapping back, thinking, "Was that me?"

EDIT: Keys2Cognition results

extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************ (24.4)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************ (24.9)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************************* (49.2)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************* (25)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************** (22.1)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************************************* (45.5)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ****************** (18.8)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ****************************** (30.1)
good use

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTP

Damn, that's an explosion of Ne, though it does say I am most likely to be INTP, then ENTP, or INFP. It might be because I am developing Ne during adolescence?
I also know that Ne-doms are said to be the most introverted of all the extraverted types, so they can come across as an introvert at first.

Also, the shadow of an ISTP is an ENFJ, whilst the INTP's shadow is ESFJ.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

"Although if I did have Se, I'd probably be an unhealthy user of it, as I (stated before) often either neglect or overgratify my own "S" needs and wants, diving deep into pleasure, then snapping back, thinking, "Was that me?" Right...that's why I thought...just maybe ISTP especially since you had also considered INFJ, who shares the exact same functions as ISTP's. 

But yeah, I see tons of evidence for you being an INTP, and using Ne-Si. 

But if you want here is this "Am I an ISTP or INTP test"

INTP or ISTP Test - CelebrityTypes.com

ISTP: I speak faster than my brain will allow. 
INTP: I do the opposite. By the time I've begun my sentence, I've already finished it in my mind, which is why I usually screw up the actual sentence

*The difference is that INTP’s use this:
*
Extraverted iNtuition (Ne)- A focus on new ideas. Thinking of new ways to do things and coming up with many different possibilities. Ne users are idea people who love brain storming and may have trouble sticking with one idea.

*And ISTPs use this:
*
Extraverted Sensing (Se)- A focus on the physical reality in the moment. Stimulation and physical surroundings like clothes, candles, and good food. Se users are image conscious and spontaneous. 

ISTPs are extremely physical. They like things like candles, clothes, music, and food. They usually have a distinctive fashion sense. They focus on teh present and are what you’d call “chill”. They usually have a very good balence of spontaneous and future focused, once they are a bit older (like 15 years old). 

INTPs are very “head in the clouds”. They enjoy concepts and brain storming and often space out a lot, they’re very theoretical. They focus on novelty and imagination. They often have a good balance of ingenuity and respect for tradition when they are older. 

*I also found this: *

* How do you differentiate between an INTP and an INFJ in an Ni-Ti loop?
*
Look at the difference between Ne and Ni. And undeveloped auxiliary Fe still manifests itself differently from an inferior Fe, in my opinion. INFJ’s in an Ni-Ti loop still tend to desire that social connection, validation, sharing of their feelings, etc., but they just try to shut down those impulses. Whereas an INTP (unless they’re in the grip of their inferior function) will have less of a desire to gravitate towards that.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

I am drawn more toward the INTP description, as if it was a magnet. Whilst I do enjoy the physical at times (No one is 100% N, nor 100% S), I am infamously known in my school for having very little fashion sense, but that's just because I don't care about appearance. 

I however, relate to the music interest quite well, but I often either play the music in repetition since it feels like I am reliving the memories whom I so enjoyed, or just scrutinizing symbolism and meaning behind the music (i.e, you can tell these lyrics express the composer's happiness, joy, and yearning for adventure). But sometimes, I play music just because it gives a strong vibe of a particular thing to the atmosphere. It works well especially in video games.

Celebrity Types Test: 76% INTP, 24% ISTP.

In the mean time, I took a Big Five Star Wars test to see what character I would get.

I most resemble: Yoda (no surprise, I actually talked like Yoda in my first few posts)

Openness to Experience: High
Conscientiousness: Low
Extraversion: Low
Agreeableness: Below Average
Neuroticism: Low

Another one, yet again, for curiosity

Openness: High (77th Percentile)
Conscientiousness: Low (Carelessness, 49th Percentile)
Extraversion: Low (Introversion, 46th Percentile)
Agreeableness: Slightly below average (Disagreeableness, 24th percentile)
Neuroticism: Low (Stability, 36th percentile)

I'm going to go post my political compass and pose, because why not.

View attachment 461306


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. So my final vote is INTP  I thought it was really cool for you to share all of the evidence supporting different types you could be. I like to see the different possibilities myself and rule out the ones which are least plausible  Plus it's made it extra fun to try and type you! 

"Openness to Experience: High
Conscientiousness: Low
Extraversion: Low
Agreeableness: Below Average
Neuroticism: Low"

Those results correlate exactly to the type 5 enneagram, which I remember you scored the highest on. 
"5: low to moderate conscientiousness, low neuroticism, high openness, low extraversion, low agreeableness"

correlation of enneagram with big five personality traits


----------

